# Freezing Gefilte Fish



## realbeat (Feb 15, 2006)

I made some gefilte fish-----way too much.  Can I freeze it?  Will it be good when thawed?
realbeat@aol.com


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 15, 2006)

this is a sweat pickled fish, right??  not an expert.  FIsh freezes ok fresh but breaks down upon cooking, and treating with citrus and other "pickling type" products.  My guess is no, but wait for several replies...never done it so could be wrong.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 15, 2006)

Am not sure at all.

But you have a glut of it.

If there is nothing else you can do with it, why not freeze it?

My guess is that it will be OK, but not supurb.

Some good gefilte fish might be appreciated by the neighbors.

Just a thought.


----------



## mish (Feb 15, 2006)

Realbeat, I've never done it. I might be reluctant, but doesn't mean I am right. Maybe you can go get some borscht (sp?) and invite some friends. BTW, welcome to DC & would you share your recipe? I haven't had home made since way before my grandma passed on.   TIA


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2006)

I have never frozen it either (it doesn't last that long in our house), but my guess would be it would not work well. I don't think the texture would hold up well. Do a test (if you have time). Freeze one piece today and then thaw and taste it and see if it makes it out OK. let us know what you find out.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2006)

At this point, you don't have a lot of choices. You can eat it, freeze it or toss it.  You have little to lose by freezing it.  Give it a try.  At the least, you'll have valuable information on freezing gefilte fish that will be useful next time.


----------



## Brianschef (Feb 16, 2006)

I found this in my files, maybe you can freeze it okay. Just reads the first part of the ingredients..

http://www.jewish-food.org/recipes/gefilter.htm


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> At this point, you don't have a lot of choices. You can eat it, freeze it or toss it.


Andy you forgot one other option. Make friends with the neighborhood cats. They will love you forever


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2006)

Brianschef said:
			
		

> I found this in my files, maybe you can freeze it okay. Just reads the first part of the ingredients..
> 
> http://www.jewish-food.org/recipes/gefilter.htm



This recipe has you breaking up the fish though and mixing with other things such as carrots which have a lot of moisture. 

If you are looking to eat the fish whole then it might make a difference.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree with GB.

If you freeze it, you might think of making something with it (a spread or something) and some other ingredients, as I suspect the texture will suffer a bit from freezing, i.e. it will get mushy.  But that's just a hunch.  I've never made it, much less frozen it.  Have eaten it a lot, though


----------

